
It's not 'meat' in Missouri unless comes from an animal - prostoalex
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/08/28/animal-meat-missouri-law/1114285002/
======
maym86
This is not about protecting consumers, it's about protecting big agriculture
from potential competition.

Can you be fined in Missouri for calling a limited internet connection
"unlimited"?

If the actions in the article about misleading claims were taken more
seriously in more areas of advertising I'd be less sceptical but, as with many
things that are legislated, this is targeted protectionist lobying.

